# My meditation tank



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

After all the stress of changing plans on my 450, I needed a small relaxation tank. I have never done a planted tank at home before, this is the first time. I have very limited knowledge when it comes to plants so I might rely on you guys a tad bit.

Equipment is pretty low quality except for lighting. I put this tank together from old supplies, and if everything works out with no major glitches I will probably upgrade everything. Here is what I have got so far:

20 gallon tank
Slim T5 Fixture ( Will post light specs later)
100 watt heater
Fluval 2 Plus
Fertilizer tray

Decided to stay true and go with sand.

Current plants are:

Rotala
Bacopa
Two thin leafed anubis
Micro sword
A crypt (I think? If someone could ID that would be great)

Stock list:

10 silver tipped tetras
3 sterbai corydoras

Here is a murky picture taken a few days ago. Sense this time, I have done about ten 50 percent water changes and the tank is much clearer. You will also notice that the carpet of micro sword is kinda lacking and there is no rotala or bacopa. I have sense added more plants and will post some new good pictures!

A few questions for the future:

Will I need to add Co2? I was thinking the new fluval co2 that comes with the flora tank could be an interesting experiment.

How to corys do with carpet plants? I have noticed its kinda bugging them.

What dwarf cichlids would go well with the plants I have in there right now? I was leaning toward Rams, but I think I want to try some apistos

Let me know what you guys think!










And here are the photos just taken now, About three days after


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Once your plants start growing, you're tank is going to look so natural and serene. 
I'm not a plant expert, but your setup is somewhat similar to mine as sand is the substrate and ground plants. Share some of my own experiences with you.

Cories digging out ground plants:
I have dwarf chain sword and sagittaria subulata which my many cories have not been able to dig up. If the ground plants are well planted, a bit deep, and begin establishing it's root system, the plants will be fine. The sterbais would dig in and around the plants. I may suggest providing an open area for the cories, perhaps the diagonal piece of wood being placed more towards the back right corner on top of the rock which will open up the front left side of the tank make an overhang bridge area for the cories to take some cover.

Ground plants growing in sand:
Since the sand does not have nutrients, I may suggest putting in some root tab fertilizer of some sort; however, dosing dry fertilizer would be suffice. From the look of things, the light seems bright enough. Make sure to have that in check as you may come upon algae and or cynobacteria blooms.

CO2:
You could alternatively use seachem excel or metricide as an alternative to injecting CO2; however, I'm finding that if you want to have healthy growth and fast growth, CO2 injection seems to be the missing link. You can dose and have good lighting while dosing metricide, but natural CO2 will benefit the plants. But injecting CO2 has it's own issues....cost. I've looked into the Fluval CO2 kit, but with that type of money, I rather spend it elsewhere.

Dwarf cichlids:
Apistogammas would be great. Rams, balloon rams...Bolivian rams. Just remember that within a 20 gallon tank and the amount of ground space, I can foresee the apisto's in breeding mode nipping at the sterbais fins. That's the reason why I sold my apistos. My tank is for cories. You never know, the two may coexist in your tank.

Keep up with the pictures and updates. Look forward to seeing this tank grow out.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Once your plants start growing, you're tank is going to look so natural and serene.
> I'm not a plant expert, but your setup is somewhat similar to mine as sand is the substrate and ground plants. Share some of my own experiences with you.
> 
> Cories digging out ground plants:
> ...


Lots of good info there.

The corries actually have lots of ground space, in behind the wood. Unfortunately, because the wood hardly fits in the tank i can't really move it lol. I wasn't too too worried about them digging and uprooting the plants, but it seems like they almost get stuck in them. Is that a problem? Or are they just getting used to the tank?

I have fertilizer trays under the sand. I have Zero idea whats in them but i thought i would give them a shot. There is a small sponge over all the fertilizer, so within a few weeks ill be able to tell if the roots are making it down through the sponge. I hope they will because they will get seriously rooted down if they attach.

I am inclined to agree with you on the Co2. The fluval unit is expensive. Dosing seems easier. Not to mention the fluval unit can't be refilled, you have to buy a new mini tank every time. The only reason i was even considering it, is because i am pretty sure those little Co2 tanks can be bought wayyy cheaper from another source. We used tanks just like that in a school project, and with every student using it we had over 30 little tanks. Knowing the school budget, Im sure they didn't pay all the much for them.

Good point on the corydoras there. I just want the tetras to school tighter, and thought maybe a small cichlid would cause them to do that. I think it might be worth a shot. Ill give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The cories are exploring and curious about their new surroundings. The sterbais are big and strong enough to get untangled. I have a spawning mop in my tank where my pandas drive right into them like a torpedo and able to get out.

With the number of those CO2 cartridges you'll be going through, the costs will add up. They don't last that long and there's an issue with using them. I'll PM you the issue. If you go CO2 root, go big or go home . Check this one out for as an idea. I was revisiting it yesterday and just finished reading it this morning.
Scholz's DIY Paintball CO2 setup


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah after looking at everything If i go Co2 ill go Paintball Co2 If anything. Ill probably grab some excel instead for the time being. Ill jump on Paintball Co2 later if i need to upgrade. 

On another note, I think some rams just arrived at my work, Might have to bring a couple home


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice alex!! not do this to the 450 and ull be set!!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

cowis said:


> very nice alex!! not do this to the 450 and ull be set!!!


I wish!!! that means no cichlids!!!!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

or rays..... nm then!!! buy my trimac for that tank!!!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Small update, Picked up a few rams  In the next few days i plan on picking up one more anubis and a couple of moss balls. Also thinking about a lotus for the back corner. Also debating on the final stock of the tank. In the next few weeks i might loose the silver tips. Some galaxy rasboras caught my eye in the shop the other day  The micro sword appears to be getting rooted down better and better each day. The same can't be said about the bacopa or the rotala.

Anywayyss here are the rams. Balloon golden. For some reason gold rams just appeal to me. These guys had some nice colour, and i want to save full body rams for my large planted tank. These three are defiantly fun little buggers to watch. I noticed after the addition of these guys the sterbai's got a little agitated, and now every few minuets they swim up and down the glass. Nothing serious though, They are still digging around for food. Without further a due here are some pics:


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Great pictures and nice looking rams. The plants are starting to grow...fast. Lots of growht from the plants which look to be microswords in the front. You dosing any co2?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Great pictures and nice looking rams. The plants are starting to grow...fast. Lots of growht from the plants which look to be microswords in the front. You dosing any co2?


No, not dosing yet. Those T5's are growing them super quick though! The roots are already down into the fert. trays. But alas, Its not all growth. I added a few more bunches in there too


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful! Those yellow fish look like miniature suns!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

That is a great looking set up. Hope I can get my tanks looking half as good as that.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Beautiful! Those yellow fish look like miniature suns!


Yeah I love them! 


sunshine_1965 said:


> That is a great looking set up. Hope I can get my tanks looking half as good as that.


I find with tanks like this you have to go in with a plan. Although my plan evolved, i had an idea of what I wanted from this tank before i started


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, Update. 

Small Outbrake of ich on my last introduction of fish. Thankfully I had all the silvertips out of the tank before it it. New stock includes on EBBR and 4 galaxy rasboras. Super happy with the quality of the fish. Also, Added a lotus bulb in the back, as well as a moss ball on the left side. BBA is attacking the bacopa on the left so I have started dosing excel. 

Just finished with treatments and waterchanges of the day so I will post some pictures later tonight!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Picture time! The galaxy rasboras are to camera shy so couldn't get any good shots but the EBBR was more than happy to show off 
Threw in a full tank shot and some pictures of the new growth

Also forgot to mention I got two red onion snails. Love the look of them, and the fact they wont reproduce in fresh water!










Each stem of bacopa is giving me 2 new leaves about ever second day. Not to sure If i am going to keep this plant in here for ever but it seems to be thriving other than a little BBA.










The lotus bulb! Now this is going to be an exciting transformation. Cant wait to see leaves sprouting. You can already see small amounts of growth.










One of the two red onion snails in there. Love the tire track patern. I personally don't really like snails, because i have always found them a pester. But hopefully these guys will prove me wrong.










And, my lovely little EBBR. Can't wait to get a few more in there, but until ich is cured on the golden rams, it will have to wait. This guy is still small, Hopefully his color will darken.










And here is the full tank shot. The rotala has been growing just as much as the bacopa. Growth is hard to measure with the micro sword, but it's looking longer to me. A few young leaves on the Anubis are starting to shoot out too.

Future stock will include 2 more EBBR, and 3 GBR. After these guys mature, I will be thinning the stocks to two of each. Also, might double the 4 Galaxy's. Maybe a few giant shrimp could be cool too  Want to get some more obscure smaller creatures in here. Also plan to add a bunch of Anubis minima, Love the small leaves. I foolishly sold my bundle, and Need to source more.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

gorgeous aquarium


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> gorgeous aquarium


Thank you


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

How things change in a months time 

Unfortunately i lost the rams to ich. Also decided not to replace them, Want to get a more wild theme in here.

So i got a few more galaxies. Up to 10 in the tank now and man are they ever shy! Every time i approach the tank they zoom away.

As for the plants, I finally got ahold of tthe type I love! However small it is lol. Anubia minima. Hopefully i can find a bigger portion in the near future. Also swapped the lotus and the rotala, the lotus is growing massive. shooting up a leave about every 3 days now. I have trimmed the rotala three times now, And the micro sword twice. All plants that havn't been uprooted are now rooted into the fertalizer tray.

Here are some pics!

Unfortunately these galaxies are a little too quick for the Iphone, hopefully as they get more and more comfortable they will stop moving so fast 








Here is the new anubis. Leaves should not get any bigger than that








And a few other shots

















Still thinking of changing things up again. Getting tired of the bacopa. Not to sure what i am going to replace it with. The tank still seams empty fish wise, and i want to add something a little larger to keep the galaxies schooling as they get more comfortable. Any suggestions?

Alex


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

This is a beautiful tank! Very nice rams - they look like they have little mohawks. 
Galaxies are pretty - I've always found them to be skittish and hidey as well, even in large schools!


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Er.. sorry, I missed the first bit about losing the rams. :/


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah it was a bummer  Hopefully when i attempt them again in the future I will have better results. 

Yeah i have been reading up on galaxies and apparently that is just Their nature.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Those are done well fed galaxies. Hope you're able to breed them.

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Thinking i am going to keep up on weekly updates from here on out. New additions this week! With the galaxies being so shy and all i was bored at looking at nothing... lol

I grabbed 5 cardinals and 5 cherry shrimp. Also added another bunch of Anubias Nana. It looks like I was mistaken before. The plant i thought was anubias minima really isn't. Looks like what i have is just regular Anubias Nana. I will continue my search for Anibias micro nana as well. Also Separated one of the two anubias afzelii, moving the largest portion to the background.

I also removed the larger plant along the top. Still unsure of what type it is. It had some crude algae growing on it and had to cut the stems almost in half. I moved it to another tank. I also trimmed the largest leaf on the Lotus.

Now for some pics! I think i have enough stems of the rotala to stop trimming. Still thinking about replacing the bacopa, not sure with what yet.










































Still struggling to get the galaxies in focus. We'll get there!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Quick one photo update... before a major trimming.

Huge growth over the past month and a bit. few weeks back i also added a few more anubias nana at the front. Almost all the anubias is rooted by choice! Almost removed all the fishing wire.

Ususally the tank looks quite a bit clearer. Like crystal clear. But i was messing around in the tank a few mins before the photo was taken.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Quick update from last week. Added some new fish!! and mosses.

Current fish, invert, and snail list is:
X8 galaxy rasbora
X4 cardinal tetra
X5 rummy nose (new addition) 
X4 sterbai cory
X10 cherry shrimp (No breeding yet!!)
X2 otto
X3 red onion snails

I added java moss on the top branch, and Fissidens on the lower part. Both mosses from pat at canadian aquatics!!

Also hacked the crap outta the lotus. Thinking i might get rid of this plant.... just goes to darn large for a 20 gallon lol.

I may actually get rid of the galaxies. There shyness is contagious! I never see any of my fish!! So hard to capture images of them.










And a question to all you plant nuts out there. My anubias leaves are not where i want them too be. Potassium deficiency or ottos


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

wow looking great alex! it has really filled in since i was out their! nice additions.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks man! getting closer and closer to where i want it


----------

